# Sendmail handshake failed



## dpalme (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm starting to see a few of these, and a Google search did not really yield any viable solutions that I could ascertain.


```
Deferred: 403 4.7.0 TLS handshake failed
```

It then says it failed to deliver after 4 hours and will continue for 5 days.

Any suggestions on what might be causing this?


----------



## xtaz (Jan 6, 2015)

Maybe SSLv3 has been disabled by people because of POODLE and for some reason it's not trying to use TLS1.0/1.1/1.2? Any specific settings on there for SSL/TLS? Is it maybe using OpenSSL from ports with the SSLv2 and SSLv3 options switched off? Encrypted SMTP is a funny beast because I guess really any encryption is better than no encryption so opportunistic SMTP should probably just work with any protocol and cipher but admins are certainly disabling SSLv3 pretty much everywhere these days.


----------

